# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Музыкант. Заменю с воскресенья по четверг

## Ser18

Заменю с воскресенья по четверг. Есть авто. Аппарат также имеется (но это уже за другие деньги  :Aga: :biggrin: ). Ноут, микрофоны - всё путём. При необходимости присутствия на сцене инструмента - есть гитара. Опыт кабацкой работы - 10 лет. Короче всё при всём. Звоните, называете адрес кафе и ни о чём не беспокоитесь - вечер пройдёт на ура. Без подсиживания. Сергей. 89151078911. Звонить круглосуточно

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Звоните, называете адрес кафе и ни о чём не беспокоитесь - вечер пройдёт на ура.


Даже в пустом зале?!! :Vah: 
:biggrin:

----------


## Гaмаюн

> ни о чём не беспокоитесь - вечер пройдёт на ура.





> Даже в пустом зале?!!





> это уже за другие деньги


 :Shablon 04:  :Fans:  :Spartak:    ... 330 ... каждому ...

----------


## Ser18

> Даже в пустом зале?!!


Не вопрос... даже стулья будут плясать... )))))))))))) 2 кило мощщи и клубный House и стулья сами начнут двигаться )))))))))))))

----------


## AlSe

Камень лежит, а вода под него течёт! И всё-таки наверное так не бывает! :rolleyes:

----------


## Ser18

*AlSe*,
Лёх, ты чё? :eek::biggrin:

----------


## AlSe

*Ser18*,
 Серёг, так, наверное море вспомнил....... :biggrin:

----------


## Ser18

*AlSe*,
дааа... море... камни лежат... вода под них течёт... эх, щас бы на море

----------


## Ser18

Хм... "тихо, как в раю, звёзды над местечком высоки и ярки, я себе пою..." - А МОГУ И ВАМ СПЕТЬ )))))) Звоните

----------


## tolyanich

> А МОГУ И ВАМ СПЕТЬ )))))) Звоните


Новый вид  услуг заказ песни и исполнение по телефону?:biggrin:

----------


## Ser18

> Новый вид  услуг заказ песни и исполнение по телефону?


Не вопрос... парнас путём пополнения баланса лицевого счёта ))))))

----------


## tolyanich

А  на  чём работаешь? Сименс PSS -510  или моторола PSR-510?:biggrin:

----------


## AlSe

> А МОГУ И ВАМ СПЕТЬ


А нам-то оно зачем? :eek:
Так, мимо проходил, поинтересовался! :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> А нам-то оно зачем?


Для эстетического наслаждения:biggrin:

----------


## Ser18

Исчу пока ещё...

----------


## Вадимыч

> Исчу пока ещё...


падежов не знаешь-исчу пока исчо :Ok:

----------


## Ser18

> падежов не знаешь-исчу пока исчо


Согласен, мой косяк :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

Ну что Серёга, звонил   в  кабак по моей на-водке?

----------


## Ser18

Ага. Уже взяли. Ты ж не мне первому предложил. Вот как-то так... Ежели чаво всплывёт - не забывай про соседа-коллегу :-)

----------


## tolyanich

> Ага. Уже взяли. Ты ж не мне первому предложил


Хотел  тебе  первому,  да   не достучался тебе  в  агент:tongue::biggrin:
А тот  кому я  первому предложил там не работает. А им  вроде как срочно нужны были  музыканты. Странно.

----------


## Ser18

> Хотел  тебе  первому,  да   не достучался тебе  в  агент


А ты на 89151078911 стучи - точно достучишься )))

----------


## tolyanich

Что, всё ещё безработный? :Vah:

----------


## tolyanich

> Ты ж не мне первому предложил


А *должен (?) * был тебе первому   :Wink:

----------


## Ser18

> А *должен (?) * был тебе первому


Обязан :-)

----------

